# Komplete Kontrol 2.0 : Plug-in not found



## Pazpatu (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello,
Since the 2.0 Komplete Kontrol update I cannot load Kontakt instruments from Komplete 11 anymore.
I can browse the libraries but when I hit enter on a preset the following message appears :
Plug-in not found 
Please open the standalone application to rescan or resacn manually in the plug-in preferences.

I did both : 
- launch the 5.8 version of Kontakt and scan the libraries
- rescan the libraries in Komplete Kontrol
Kontakt works perfectly and "finds" the path to the libraries (located on a separate SSD drive). Kontrol does not...
By the way I have to add that there is nothing in the VST plug-ins location preferences of Komplete Kontrol.
Do you have an idea of what is wrong ?
Best,
Paz


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Pazpatu said:


> By the way I have to add that there is nothing in the VST plug-ins location preferences of Komplete Kontrol.



This is the problem. Add the VST path where your plugins are in there and rescan. It should work then.


----------



## Pazpatu (Apr 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> This is the problem. Add the VST path where your plugins are in there and rescan. It should work then.


Than you !
I should have said : there are 2 paths but when I look at them there is nothing in the folder.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Add another path that's your actual VST folder, rescan.


----------



## Pazpatu (Apr 12, 2018)

It points to : /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST
But no luck...
I see the software finding mostly UAD plugs but nothing else.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Look where your Kontakt plugin file actually is (do a system-wide search) and add THAT folder.


----------



## Pazpatu (Apr 13, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Look where your Kontakt plugin file actually is (do a system-wide search) and add THAT folder.


I am pointing to the right folder, where Kontakt.vst(s) are stored but the messager still remains.
I have a ticket opened @Native. Will let you know 
Thanks for your help.
Best,
Paz


----------



## Pazpatu (Apr 14, 2018)

Pazpatu said:


> I am pointing to the right folder, where Kontakt.vst(s) are stored but the messager still remains.
> I have a ticket opened @Native. Will let you know
> Thanks for your help.
> Best,
> Paz


they seem to be closed the week-end...so no news before monday 
I want to do a proper search for the kontakt vst plugin (including system files) but I don't really know what to type in the field : just kontakt ?
Best


----------



## Pazpatu (Apr 14, 2018)

Pazpatu said:


> they seem to be closed the week-end...so no news before monday
> I want to do a proper search for the kontakt vst plugin (including system files) but I don't really know what to type in the field : just kontakt ?
> Best


Sorry it works now. Had to include the folder that is one level higher...
But why the hell did he changed this behaviour, it perfectly worked until this update !
Once again thanks for your help ! Back to work now 
Best,
Paz


----------

